
Webpack plugin/loader for SVG sprites - jetpacmonkey
https://github.com/todaytix/svg-sprite-webpack-plugin
======
jetpacmonkey
We've been using this internally at TodayTix for a month or two now, so I'm
really excited to open it up to the community at large! It felt like something
that _should_ be doable with some combination of `svg-sprite-loader` and
`extract-text-plugin`, but nothing seemed to do precisely what I wanted.

